# ILLUMINATED SCRIPT



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Another job for the family.daughter just mover house and the delivers of furnituer didnt arrive ,delivery people said couldnt find the house no sign

so being asked to do a sign (the houses ar`nt numberd in this part of the villge)it whilst she was away on holiday went a tad overboard finised making a celtic style house sign in illuminated script base on some letters i saw in the book of kells Think she was suprised when she saw it, the grandchildren love it

finished up with this


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool! But I never associated the Ouroboros with Celtic script?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Well variety is the spice of life, and at my age i need as much spice as i can get


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

cobalt said:


> Well variety is the spice of life, and at my age i need as much spice as i can get


Gotcha! It doesn't really matter -- I like it!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

you certainly did

interested in the stick you show what woodi s it ,take it its a brass knob .Is it a gentlemans stick, hope you are one LOL

Varish finish? the stick i mean not you

looks good


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

cobalt said:


> you certainly did
> interested in the stick you show what woodi s it ,take it its a brass knob .Is it a gentlemans stick, hope you are one LOL
> Varish finish? the stick i mean not you
> looks good


You mean in my avatar? I turned it on my lathe, white oak and a wax finish applied on the lathe! The topper is a brass hame. Thank you!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Why is it called avatar?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Avatar according to Wikpedia -- "In computing, an avatar (usually translated from Sanskrit as incarnation) is the graphical representation of the user or the user's alter ego or character. It may take either a three-dimensional form,[1] as in games or virtual worlds, or a two-dimensional form as an icon in Internet forums and other online communities.[2][3] It can also refer to a text construct found on early systems such as MUDs.[4] It is an object representing the user. The term "avatar" can also refer to the personality connected with the screen name, or handle, of an Internet user.[5]"

Number one would be how it is used here on this forum, it is the little picture we use to identify ourselves; and I was assuming you were referring to my avatar? Am I correct, or were you referring to another picture that I have posted?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

no i was just refering to your pic. and wonerded why the name is it a brand name


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm confused! What picture are you talking about?


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

sorry Rad just went back to read the statment again got it

just missed read it


----------

